# Frying pan STILL smells like onions



## Penguin (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an All-Clad non-stick frying pan I have used for a few years.  This past week I sauteed some onions in it and can't get rid of the onion smell.

All day today I've made a paste of baking soda and water and let the paste soak up the smell but the smell is still there (I've done 3 sets of soaking and washing).

I cook with onions a few times a week and have never had a problem with my cookware holding the smell.  

Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this???


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, Emily. Welcome to DC 

Maybe try rubbing it with some lemon juice? I only use my non-stick pan for eggs, so I'm not sure if this will help or not. Good luck.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 29, 2008)

Some Bar Keepers Friend and a brillo pad.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 29, 2008)

jeeks... will BKF and Brillo hurt Non Stick?.... non stick is sort of alien to me... I am always too worried about ruining it... so when I tossed my last cheapo ns skillet I never got another.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2008)

Bar Keepers Friend is fine for non stick, but unless I am mistaken, Brillo is not.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2008)

If you've washed it with soap and water, just go ahead and cook something else in it.  I'd bet that will get rid of the smell.  I would not expect the onion smell to effect subsequent dishes.

I would *not* use BKF on a non-stick surface.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I would *not* use BKF on a non-stick surface.


Sorry for my bad advice. I am not sure what I was thinking when I typed that it was OK. Apparently I was not thinking and that was the problem.

Andy is correct. BKF is not non-stick friendly.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 29, 2008)

Didn't catch the _nonstick_ part.

Maybe simmer some water and vinegar?

I never had a pan keep the smell of what I was cooking....regular or non-stick.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy M said:
			
		

> If you've washed it with soap and water, just go ahead and cook something else in it. I'd bet that will get rid of the smell. I would not expect the onion smell to effect subsequent dishes.



If that doesn't work --- Place three or two charcoal briquettes in the pan -- cover/seal with Saran Wrap -- Let it sit for a couple of days -- I don't think you will have to do that however...Just cook in it and ---

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 29, 2008)

GB said:


> Bar Keepers Friend is fine for non stick, but unless I am mistaken, Brillo is not.


 
You're not mistaken!  In fact, there is not one single manufacturer of good cookware who recommends the use of Brillo or any other steel wool product on their cookware.  Not one.  Seriously.

Be sure to read ALL the suggestions that come with your pots and pans before you deface them with steel wool.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would simmer either lemon or Vinegar, or a little of each and you should be good to go.

Failing at all of that, Allclad is a stand up product, give then a call. 

AC


----------



## Penguin (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of the great suggestions (and for the warm welcome to DC, it's great to be here!).

So far I have scrambled eggs in the pan (the room filled with the scent of onions and the eggs had a hint of onion), did 3 batches of simmering baking soda and water on the stove, and now I've got a baking soda paste on the pan, covered in newspapers and sealed in a bag.  If this doesn't work I'll try the lemon juice and pick up some charcoal briquettes.

Thank you so much for all the advice.  This is such an odd problem, I've never had this happen before.


----------



## Penguin (Jan 1, 2009)

I got the smell out- thank you again!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2009)

Penguin said:


> I got the smell out- thank you again!





Well, you gonna tell us what did it?


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Penguin! I was going to suggest you throw the pan away and I would send you a well-seasoned cast iron pan of the same size, but you have saved your pan, and in doing so saved me a pan as well.


----------



## Penguin (Jan 2, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> I was going to suggest you throw the pan away and I would send you a well-seasoned cast iron pan of the same size, but you have saved your pan, and in doing so saved me a pan as well.



Gadzooks- you are too kind, thank you!  I got a baking soda paste on the pan, covered in newspapers and sealed in a bag for 24 hours.  This did the trick to get rid of the smell.

I have an electric glasstop stove so I always assumed I needed to use a good non-stick pan for scrambling eggs, etc. but after doing a little more research it sounds like if I can find a cast iron with flat bottom, then it will work (my favorite cast iron pan has a raised pattern on the bottom).  

If this pan continues to give me trouble, it sounds like cast iron might be a good alternative.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2009)

Penguin said:


> If this pan continues to give me trouble, it sounds like cast iron might be a good alternative.




Cast iron is ALWAYS a good alternative!!

No joke. Cast iron is one of the best friends a cook can have.  Take the plunge and get a piece.  Although, I hope you can solve your problem.


----------

